# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Φιλία στα ζώα !

## peristerigeo

http://www.baba-mail.com/Content.asp...2#.USADpPIdQeP

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφες οι εικονες Γιωργο !!!!!

----------


## cute

πω πω οι εικόνες φανταστικές!!!!!
οι πιο παράξενες φιλίες!!!

----------


## Ρία

αυτη με την γατα κ το παπαγαλακι είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## Orix

Αααα δεν το βλέπω καλά αυτό το σκυλάκι με τη λεοπάρδαλη. Οι λεοπαρδάλεις είναι εξαιρετικά άγρια ζώα τωρα αυτη είναι μικρή και ακόμη δεν το έχει πάρει χαμπάρι μαλλον. Πάντως έχω δει ντοκυμανταίρ για λεοπαρδάλεις στην Ινδία που κυνηγάνε στις περιαστικές περιοχές κατοικιδια (και σκύλους).

----------


## DimitrisPas13

φανταστικές εικόνες...!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

έχω ξετρελλαθεί!!!!!! Κυρίως σε εκείνη με τον σκυλάκο και το ψαράκι χιχιχιχι

----------


## melios

τελειες εικονες.....

----------

